# Boot Camp Fan Speed



## LiquidFiend (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello guys,

I have a MBP 2.2 GHZ C2D with Leopard and XP run through Boot Camp.

My problem is when I run windows there is no software I have found to monitor the fan speed, they constantly run at 1000rpm no matter what I'm doing. So when I run a game (which is the only reason I would be in windows) my CPU temp got to 80 degrees C within 2 minutes.

I spoke with a mac tech support person, even though I was pretty sure they would have no useful advice, and I was right, the woman told me to turn up the fan speed in the game ....

I was able to find one work around that might work, which is to run SMCFan in mac os, and set the fan speed, and then reboot into windows and it will keep the settings, however I am using Fan Control in mac os and I love it.

FanSpeed or SpeedFan I can't remember is a windows program to do what I'm looking for, however it doesn't recognize the hardware.

If anyone has this issue I would ask that you put in a feedback report (Apple - Mac OS X - Feedback) with Apple about bootcamp containing something to fix this in a future release.

Even better would be if someone has something that fixes it 

I have heard that NHC (Notebook Hardware Control) works for doing what I need, but it looks like you need to code a ACPI set up (or something) for each model of laptop, and I do not have the skill to do that, even with the instructions they have.

Sorry for rambling.

Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Canadaguy1959 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Windoze Fan*

SMCFan works a treat for me.........


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it depends on the game you are playing. I occasionally play TF2 and Half-life 2 on Bootcamp and the fan runs like mad. Most likely at 4000+ rpm judging by the noise. So something must be working properly. 

80 degrees isn't that bad. I'm running at ~72 right now in OSX.


----------



## Canadaguy1959 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Laptop/Stovetop *

This is Canada.......... go outside & use the Laptop......... no need for any fan


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why is it Apple's problem if Windows doesn't build in temperature and fan sensor support into their OS? I remember having to install drivers on my PC to make sure my CPU and motherboard didn't overheat, it was dumb. Sorry but I'd rather not see Apple bend over backwards to make sure Windows works.


----------



## LiquidFiend (Dec 13, 2007)

The problem is the windows software doesn't work with the mac hardware (that I've found) and for me it's not a big issue because I don't play many games and I have several other PCs, but if someone who doesn't know better runs a game for several hours it will damage their computer, and it would be a terrible shame.

My crappy IBM R51 runs the game I want fine, no heat issues whatsoever, so I would think it's an issue with the mac hardware and the fans not spinning fast enough, thus, in my eyes, makes it an Apple problem.

EDIT: "80 degrees isn't that bad. I'm running at ~72 right now in OSX." that seems high to me, I normally run around 45-55, so if I see anything 70-75+ for any amount of time I get worried. Even when encoding dvds in mac os I stay under 70.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

LiquidFiend said:


> The problem is the windows software doesn't work with the mac hardware (that I've found) and for me it's not a big issue because I don't play many games and I have several other PCs, but if someone who doesn't know better runs a game for several hours it will damage their computer, and it would be a terrible shame.
> 
> My crappy IBM R51 runs the game I want fine, no heat issues whatsoever, so I would think it's an issue with the mac hardware and the fans not spinning fast enough, thus, in my eyes, makes it an Apple problem.


That's what Apple Care is for. Would highly recommend getting it if you use Boot Camp. I recently fried a monitor on my MBP cause windows didn't shut down completely before I put my laptop in my bag.


----------



## LiquidFiend (Dec 13, 2007)

That's harsh Eric. I do have AppleCare so that's good. Hopefully I don't have to use it tho


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> That's what Apple Care is for. Would highly recommend getting it if you use Boot Camp. I recently fried a monitor on my MBP cause windows didn't shut down completely before I put my laptop in my bag.


My MBP casing is slightly warped by <0.5 mm because of this. I blame Windows though not Apple.

Your Mac will shut down if it reaches high temperatures as a safety mechanism. It's usually the cheap CPU dependant games that run into this problem. I run Windows once awhile and hardly have any problems except for my Bus Driver game (don't laugh, I love that game.) that shuts down my machine after 30 minutes.


----------

